# سوأل غريب من نوعه اود طرحه..



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سوأل غريب من نوعه اود طرحه..

السوأل: ايهما اهم قراءة  الكتاب المقدس؟؟

ام الكتب الروحية..؟

سؤال لي رأيي الشخصي به

انما بعد ان اسمع ارأكم




عفوا سأطر لوضع جوابي هنا 

لسبب اتحفظ عن قوله..د



ااذا حاولنا النظر الى الشمس لن نستطيع.

او من الممكن ان ننظر اليها بسرعة او بطرفة عين.

لاكن اذا وضعنا على عيوننا نظارات شمس ننظر اليها براحة.

وهكذا فان كل مقطع من الانجيل يلزمه كتاب لنراه به ونفهمه اكثر.

اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.

فكلام القديسين والشهدأ الذين عايشوا بدمائهم واختبروا ورأوا نور

 الرب,  وجاعوا وعطشوا .. هو بمثابة نظارات.
 

كلمات الانجيل تدخل في صميم قلوبنا وتحييها

 وقلب كل الناس بالكون وبالاخص

اتباع المسيح .........

سلام المسيح معكم دوما...


----------



## antonius (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اليس الكتاب المقدس هو اكثر كتاب روحي قيمة؟؟!! لو تاملنا فيه ...؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد ان اسمع عدة اراء 

اقول رأيي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتاب المقدس هو الاهم 
وبعد ذلك الكتب الروحيه
فى انتظار رائيك يا كليمو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*دة الحوار الا دار بينى وبين انطونيوس 

انا بالاحمر وانطونى بالاخضر

نطونى
بص
فى سؤال الاخ كليمو ايهما اهم بالقراءة
بنظرى انه الكتاب الروحى
لسبب لو نظرت للعهد القديم تقريبا مشهتفهم شئ زى حالاتى وبتبقى محتاج كتب تفسير
فى العهد الجديد مفهوم وكلام جميل
لكن الكتاب الروحى مغذى بسبب نفوسنا الضعيفه
زى الا محتاج تطيب خاتر
مشعارفه اشرحلك
هو الكتاب المقدس مهم طبعا

لكن كنفوسنا الضعيفه بتبقى صعب عليها التامل الجيد للايات
لكن لما تسمع وعظه لاب كاهن او تقرا كتاب عن المحبه الالهيه
بتفرح وساعات بتبكى ولما تقرا معجزة بتبقى مبسوط

نا معاكي...
ولكن..
يبقى الكتاب المقدس هو الاساس الي قامت عليه غيره من الكتب..
مما يعني..ان الكتاب المقدس غذى كتبة الكتب الروحية الى الدرجة التي جعلتهم يكتبون الكتب عن الامر..
..
كبداية..يكون الكتاب المقدس هو الاهم...بعدين بعد قراءته عدة مرات..ستكون الكتب الروحية ذات فائدة روحية اكبر ربما..خاصة للي مبيفهمش النص كاملا..

ايوة يا انطونى بس الكتب الروحيه اصلا مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس
احنا مقولنا مشمهم
الكتاب المقدس مهم وكل شئ بس الاهم الروحى لان مثلا
قولى لما تقرا كتاب 1000 ورقه
ولا تسمعه كفيلم شيق؟
ايهما الاستفادة؟
ايهما اسهل؟
الاتنين زى بعض
والفيلم مستمد من الكتاب
لكنه عرض بطريقه احلى واسهل تقدر تدخل قلبك بسرعه

كلامِك صح..


يبقى كدة انا وانطونيوس اتفقنا على رئى واحدددددد

وفى انتظارك يا كليمووووووووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ااذا حاولنا النظر الى الشمس لن نستطيع.

او من الممكن ان ننظر اليها بسرعة او بطرفة عين.

لاكن اذا وضعنا على عيوننا نظارات شمس ننظر اليها براحة.

وهكذا فان كل مقطع من الانجيل يلزمه كتاب لنراه به ونفهمه اكثر.

اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.

فكلام القديسين والشهدأ الذين عايشوا واختبروا ورأوا نور الرب,

هو بمثابة نظارات.

كلمات الانجيل تدخل في صميم قلوبنا وقلب كل الكون وبالاخص

اتباع المسيح .........

سلام المسيح معكم دوما...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*تقصد ان كلامى صح ولا ايه 
مشفاهمه كليمو معلش مخى تخين 
يادى الاحراج[/b]​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا

ههههههههههههه

بصي ابقى اشرحوه بطريقة اوسع

الان عندى عضو بساعدوه عنده مشكلة بالجهاز...

بس ما انتي شاعرتنا حاولي  تفهميه..

ولو عايزة شرح اكتر اوكى لما افضى..


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتب الروحيه نبعها الأول والأخير هو الكتاب المقدس
لذا يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب أولا ثم الكتب الروحيه
ولأن الكتاب هو كلمه الرب

سؤال جميل جدا شكرا​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> الكتب الروحيه نبعها الأول والأخير هو الكتاب المقدس
> لذا يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب أولا ثم الكتب الروحيه
> ولأن الكتاب هو كلمه الرب
> 
> سؤال جميل جدا شكرا​



اخي النهيسى دة كان جوابي

انت من الممكن ما  انتبهتلوه.؟

ااذا حاولنا النظر الى الشمس لن نستطيع.

او من الممكن ان ننظر اليها بسرعة او بطرفة عين.

لاكن اذا وضعنا على عيوننا نظارات شمس ننظر اليها براحة.

وهكذا فان كل مقطع من الانجيل يلزمه كتاب لنراه به ونفهمه اكثر.

اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.

فكلام القديسين والشهدأ الذين عايشوا واختبروا ورأوا نور الرب,

هو بمثابة نظارات.

كلمات الانجيل تدخل في صميم قلوبنا وقلب كل الكون وبالاخص

اتباع المسيح .........

سلام المسيح معكم دوما...


----------



## antonius (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كلامك صحيح يا كليمو...ولكن مش دايما! 
كيف يعني..
للمؤمن الجديد..او لاغير فاهم كثيرا..يكون الكتاب المقدس اهم من اي كتاب اخر في اولوية قرائته..
ثم بعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس...تكون قراءة الكتب الروحية ...وتكون مفيدة ومغذية لما فهمناه من الانجيل..وتُفهِم لنا ما فاتنا فهمه او ملاحضته...
...
فالكتب الروحية مصدرها الاول والاخير الكتاب المقدس..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايوة يا انطونى

احنا نقصج

الانسان فى اولى مراحله الروحيه 
بيبقى زى الطفل
محتاج مساعده كبيرة جدااااااااااااا
ومشهيقدر يطلع السلمه الرابعه من غير ما يطلع الاولى ولا يقدر يمشى من غير ما يبتدى يحبو

عشان كدة المبتدئ لازم يكون معظم قرائته بخلاف الانجيل هى الكتب الروحيه
حتى يتغذى منها ويشبع ويفهم 
حتى عندما يقرا بالانجيل يكون واع وفاهم

ودة عكس الا طول عمره قرا وفاهم ودارس كل شئ

وراح اضيف جمله قالها انطونى وعجبتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا







			واذا كانت القراءة الروحية مخالفة للكتاب المقدس في تعليمه فانها تكون هدامة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



عندك حق يا انطونى 


*​


----------



## maroo maroo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتاب القدس رائع جدا جدا جدا وفية كل احتياجاتنا وهو الشبع والعمق الروحى وااية المشكلة لما منعرفش حاجة وندور على تفسيرها الى ميعرفش يشبع من الكتاب المقدس مش ها يعرف يشبع من حاجة تانية
ربنا يباركك موضوعك حلو اوى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا مرمورة حاجه تانيه ايه بس انتى فهمتى غلط خالث
الكتابات الروحيه لا تقل باهميه عن الكتاب المقدس وهى مستمدة الاستمداد الكامل منه
المشكله هنا ايهما اهم وانا اوضحتها بالمشاركه قبل مشاركتك
ارجعى واقرئءيها حبيبتىربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو:
*



			وهكذا فان كل مقطع من الانجيل يلزمه كتاب لنراه به ونفهمه اكثر.

اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.

فكلام القديسين والشهدأ الذين عايشوا واختبروا ورأوا نور الرب,

هو بمثابة نظارات.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رداً على سؤالك أخي كليمو لأي الكتب اهم تبقى قراءة الكتاب المقدس الاهم طبعاً, فحسب مثالك لا حاجة لان نستعمل النظارة الشمسية بدون شمس . ويبقى الكتاب المقدس هو الاصل وكلام الرب المباشر. وهو الكتاب الذي اختاره اللة لأن يكون كتاب النور والهداية.





			اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لي تعليق على هذه النقطة 
أذ اننا كمسيحيين نؤمن أن الكتاب المقدس لكل مكان وزمان ولكل البشر, فتفسيره ليس محصوراً لزمن أو مكان
كما ان انتشار الكتاب المقدس لأغلب اللغات والشعوب يوضح لنا كم انه كتاب قريب من القلب وسهل التاوليل والتفسير.

اما بالنسبه لصعوبة الفهم لنصوص معينه فهي مشكلتنا وقصورنا نحن البشر وهذا لا يقلل بأي شكل من الاشكال من اهمية قراءة الكتاب المقدس, ولا يجعل من قراءة أي كتاب آخر أهم منه ... حاشى وكلا...

بل حري بنا نتغلب على قله فهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس بواسطة الكتب الروحية مثل التفسير وكتابات الاباء, وليكن الكتاب المقدس الهدف ولتكن الكتب الروحية هي الوسيلة بهذا السياق .

كيريا



			عشان كدة المبتدئ لازم يكون معظم قرائته بخلاف الانجيل هى الكتب الروحيه
حتى يتغذى منها ويشبع ويفهم
حتى عندما يقرا بالانجيل يكون واع وفاهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حبيبتي غير صحيح برأيي 
هذا التعليم غير عملي 
كما ان الكتاب المقدس ليس بهذه الصعوبة لمعظم الناس, وخصوصاً العهد الجديد, والذي ينصح به بقراءته المبتدئين.

التفاسير موجودة وعديدة, وهي تحل أي اشكال في فهم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه, وأي قارىء مهتم وجدي يستطيع الاستعانه بها.

اذاً لا يوجد مبرر لعدم قراءة الكتاب المقدس أوتفضيل قراءة كتاب روحي آخر على الكتاب المقدس. 
*


----------



## maroo maroo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يا كيريا ياقمر انا فهمت قصدك كويس  الكتب الروحية كويسة ومهمة انا معاكى بس المهم والاهم الكتاب المقدس وبعدين الكتب الروحية علشان نبقى مدركين كويس اية اللى بنقراة   اوك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بصوا انا استفدت شئ من كل دة ان مرمورة قالتلى ياقمر هيييييييييه هيييييييييييه

بالنسبه لماريا بجد انتى روعه
وكلامك رائع اخجلتينى بجد من روعه رئيك
ربنا يباركك
لكن حبيبتى هنا 
لم نفاضل كتاب عن كتاب
بل قلنا ايهما اهم بالقراءة بالعكس

الكتاب المقدس مهم قوى ولازم منه لانه مصدر لاى شئ ولكن زى حالاتى مثلا انا مشبفهم 
وان فهمت صدقينى  بسبب جحود قلبى مشبتعزى غير لما اقرا معجزة حقيقه اقرا كتاب لحد

فهنا اعتقدت انه بالنسبه لانسان لسه باولى درجات حياته هيقرا الاتنين بس يكثف من قرائته للكتب الروحيه

وخصوصا لو انسان بعيد قوى عن ربنا
وعندة اكتئاب وملل وحزين

وى بالظبط

طفل عيان هدتيله الدواء لالالالالازم لكن محتاج تهاوديه عشان ياخد علاجه
*


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> كليمو:
> *
> 
> رداً على سؤالك أخي كليمو لأي الكتب اهم تبقى قراءة الكتاب المقدس الاهم طبعاً, فحسب مثالك لا حاجة لان نستعمل النظارة الشمسية بدون شمس . ويبقى الكتاب المقدس هو الاصل وكلام الرب المباشر. وهو الكتاب الذي اختاره اللة لأن يكون كتاب النور والهداية.
> ...












> لي تعليق على هذه النقطة
> أذ اننا كمسيحيين نؤمن أن الكتاب المقدس لكل مكان وزمان ولكل البشر, فتفسيره ليس محصوراً لزمن أو مكان


الظاهر اخت ماريا انك لم  تتمعني جديدا بردي

سابسط الرد قليلا...

هل تستطيعي فهم او شرح مقطع من الكتاب المقدس

كما البابا شنودة.. او كما القديس الذهبي الفم..

سارد عنكي

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


فانت تشرحيه بطريقة

انما البابا شنودة مثلا :

شرح  جملة  واحدة ممكن يؤلف منها   كتاب

والاباء الذين عاشوا الجملة بدمائهم وجوعهم وعطشهم يشرحوها بطريقة اخرى..

يشرحوها من خلال تجربتهم..


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> كلامك صحيح يا كليمو...ولكن مش دايما!
> كيف يعني..
> للمؤمن الجديد..او لاغير فاهم كثيرا..يكون الكتاب المقدس اهم من اي كتاب اخر في اولوية قرائته..
> ثم بعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس...تكون قراءة الكتب الروحية ...وتكون مفيدة ومغذية لما فهمناه من الانجيل..وتُفهِم لنا ما فاتنا فهمه او ملاحضته...
> ...





لو انتبهت كلامي يجعل من الكتاب المقدس

ليس المصدر فقط انما الكتاب الذي كتب 

بالهام من الروح القدس..الذي هو

اعظم ما في هذه الدنيا..

سلام المسيح


----------



## Twin (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أنا أتمني أن أشارككم الري ولكن بتفاصيل أكثر لأن ميولي ورأي يميل لما هو واقعي أكثر *
*ولكن دعوني أولاً أن أنقل الموضوع الي القسم الروحي لأنه روحي أكثر منه أسئلة وأجوبة مسيحية *
*أن هذا القسم معرض لأنتقادات من أخرين فلا داعي لتشتيت هذا الموضوع القيم من وجهة نظري*

*ينقل الي القسم الروحي -المرشد الروحي- .......... وعن قريب سأشارك ..... صلوا لأجلي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الله عليك يا توين

يابني الواحد بيبقى داخل الثقافة عندي هناك ومبتدىء بالقسم..هو ممكن يكون مبارك..

بغمض عيني شوية حتى لا يهرب من القسم

وبنبهوا برسالة خاصة على الاخطاء والممنوعات..

اول مرة ادخل القسم رحت حضرتك عاملي  صدمة او ازمة نفسية...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ونفلته
مش حضرتك قلتلي انك زهقان قبل يومي

طيب مش ها شغلك ناتي بسبب اني اتصدمت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا هزار..ونتمنى ان تشاركنا الحوار مستقبلا..

الظاهر ها يطول..


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo

يا ريت تتأنوا بالقراءة

انت بتقولي الكتاب المقدس اهم من الكتب الروحية..

نحنا بنقول من كتر عظمة الكتاب المقدس

الاباء شرحوه بملايين الكتب وما يزالوا مقصرين

ولن ينتهوا من الشرح الى يوم القيامة..


اعتقد بانكي ستقولي لي انما الكتاب المقدس اهم..


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو:
*



			الظاهر اخت ماريا انك لم تتمعني جديدا بردي

سابسط الرد قليلا...

هل تستطيعي فهم او شرح مقطع من الكتاب المقدس

كما البابا شنودة.. او كما القديس الذهبي الفم..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لست بحاجة لتبسيط الرد أخي كليمو 
فالواضح أنك انت  من لم يتمعن بردي
أنا اوضحت أن اي التباس نواجهه في الكتاب المقدس, بالامكان الرجوع الى التفاسير او الكتب الروحية. وأنت هنا توضح لي امر, قمت انا بتوضيحه سلفاً. 
أنت لا تعارضني هنا   

كما ان موضوعك يدور حول اهمية الكتب الروحية مقابل الكتاب المقدس, وليس حول اهمية تفسير المفسرين والاباء مقابل التفسير الشخصي لنا.

وكون الاباء أو المفسرين قامو بتفسير الكتاب المقدس بلغة أسهل, لا يعني كون قراءة كتاباتهم أهم من قراءة الكتاب المقدس. 
كذلك دعونا لا ننسى انه حتى المفسرين بشر يخطىء ويصيب, فكلامهم ليس معصوم مثل الكتاب المقدس.
ومن هنا تأتي اهمية الكتاب المقدس المطلقة والتي لا ينافسها أي كتاب في الوجود !!! 
فنفس المفسر قد يفسر آية بطريقة مختلفة عن آخر !!!

أوضح مرة أخرى 
أنا اشجع قراءة الكتب الروحية والارشادية والتفاسير 
لكن لا قراءة اهم من قراءة الكتاب المقدس بلغته وبكلماته الجميلة والمنزهة عن أي خطأ.




			والاباء الذين عاشوا الجملة بدمائهم وجوعهم وعطشهم يشرحوها بطريقة اخرى..

يشرحوها من خلال تجربتهم..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح 
وأنا اؤمن أيضاً اننا نستطيع ان نعيش الكتاب المقدس من خلال تجاربنا بالحياة 
وليس التعامل معها كنصوص مشروحة سلفاً فقط 


*


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> كليمو:
> *
> 
> لست بحاجة لتبسيط الرد أخي كليمو
> ...


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			سألتك سؤال شرحك زي بابا شنودة او الذهبي الفم..
لم تردي ...هذا ردي هنا لكى خطأهم ممكن يكون 10%
انما خطأئي وخطأك ممكن يكون 50 وممكن يكون 100
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وبعدين يا اخي ؟ 
انا رديت برد واضح وأجبت فيه بالايجاب ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة , فلماذا لم تذكر أنني أشجع على قراءة التفاسير  والكتب الروحية ؟

رديت وقلت كما أنسخه تماما :
"أنا اوضحت أن اي التباس نواجهه في الكتاب المقدس, بالامكان الرجوع الى التفاسير او الكتب الروحية. وأنت هنا توضح لي امر, قمت انا بتوضيحه سلفاً. "

كما ذكرت الاتي :
أنا اشجع قراءة الكتب الروحية والارشادية والتفاسير
لكن لا قراءة اهم من قراءة الكتاب المقدس بلغته وبكلماته الجميلة والمنزهة عن أي خط





			اترجاكي لا تقوليني شيأ لم اقله..اقتبسي لي من ردي كلمة تقول بانني ذكرت بان قراءة الكتب الروحية اهم.من الكتاب المقدس..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ردي على التساءل الذي طرحته:

كليمو:



			السوأل: ايهما اهم قراءة الكتاب المقدس؟؟

ام الكتب الروحية..؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هذا يكفي بالنسبة لي 
لا داعي للجدال من أجل الجدال فقط *


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> *
> 
> وبعدين يا اخي ؟
> انا رديت برد واضح وأجبت فيه بالايجاب ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة , فلماذا لم تذكر أنني أشجع على قراءة التفاسير  والكتب الروحية ؟
> ...


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*كليمو 



			المشكلة انكى تردي على شيء لم يقال..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا قمت بالرد على تساؤلك الذي يقول :




  السوأل: ايهما اهم قراءة الكتاب المقدس؟؟

ام الكتب الروحية..؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> *كليمو
> 
> 
> انا قمت بالرد على تساؤلك الذي يقول :
> ...






الان فهمت لم  تقرأئي جوابي

انت ما زلت بالسوأل...


يا بنتي انتي ليكي في جوابي   اعطيني اقتباس

من جوابي هذا..هذا جوابي..

مالك ومال السؤال.. حاكميني على جوابي على السؤال..


 ااذا حاولنا النظر الى الشمس لن نستطيع.

او من الممكن ان ننظر اليها بسرعة او بطرفة عين.

لاكن اذا وضعنا على عيوننا نظارات شمس ننظر اليها براحة.

وهكذا فان كل مقطع من الانجيل يلزمه كتاب لنراه به ونفهمه اكثر.

اذ ان الذي يحضر الحفلة ليس كمن يستمع عنها من آخر.
هنا تهتي حضرتك بالنسبة للتوقيت..
فكلام القديسين والشهدأ الذين عايشوا واختبروا ورأوا نور الرب,

هو بمثابة نظارات.

الذي عاش الدموع والدم والجوع كان مصدر الهامه الكتاب المقدس ومن خلال حياته الصعبة كتب ما شعر به وعاشه..
 
كلمات الانجيل تدخل في صميم قلوبنا وقلب كل الكون وبالاخص
اقري هنا ماذا اقول
اتباع المسيح .........

سلام المسيح معكم دوما...

 اكرر
انت تنظري الى السؤال وتجاوبي
مع انه المطلوب الجواب..
فلما احرجتي
رجعتي الى السؤال..


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			مالك ومال السؤال.. حاكميني على جوابي على السؤال..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا احد يحاكمك يا كليمو, ولسنا بمحض الحكم على بعض. انا وضعت رداً يوضح وجة نظري في الموضوع, وليس الزاما ان تكون جميع الردود منصبة على رأيك
أنت طرحت موضوعاً واجابتك عليه, مع أن أجابتك تبتعد كل البعد على اساس السؤال الذي طرحته, فكان حري بالتساؤل أن يكون " ما اهمية االكتب الروحية" 
وبدل ذلك كانت سؤالك غير منطقي بالنسبة لأجابتك فسؤالك يفرض المقارنة بين اهمية قراءة الكتاب المقدس وبين الكتب الروحية. 
وحتى مداخلتي الاولى والتي المفروض لا تتعارض مع اجابتك اخذت تناقضها وكأنني أهاجمك, ومن هنا أفترضت انا ما افترضت. 



			الان فهمت لم تقرأئي جوابي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ثم تقول انني لم اقرأ أجابتك مع انني اقتبست منها !!!
فمن الذي لم يقرأ رد الاخر ؟ 

أخي العزيز 
لنتعمد على منطقنا الشخصي في الردود وكتابة المواضيع, لا داعي لفرض جدالات لا هدف منها,وانا لم أقل ما يعارض رؤيتك لكنك بدات بتخيل انني اهاجمك بل وكأنني احاكمك,   لا داعي لتعقيد الامور, فجميعنا يعرف مدى اهمية التفاسير, هذا امر طبيعي اعترف به واعمل به قبل غيري . 

وربنا يبارك اخانا العزيز كليمو 

*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتاب المقدس:
لماذا:
1_شامل لكل شئ عن حياه الانسان

2_المرجع الرئيسي والمصدر الوحيد لكل المواضيع والكتب الروحيه

3_الايات والامثال والاسفار كلها طريق الانسان للحياه الروحيه السليمه

4_الشخصيات الكتابيه الموجوده في الكتاب المقدس تتعطي عبر وتشجيعات وتحزيرات الانسان في حياته مع الله

5_لا يوجد شئ لم يذكره شامل لكل الحقائق مترابط اسفاره واصحاحته ترابط تام 

لان  براعه كلمه الله وحكمه الكلمه وعمالها داخل الانسان من خلال الكتاب المقدس تنبع الكتب والمواضيع الروحيه والتأملات المشبعه الانسان
للتعمل بداخله و تجذبه الي الطريق حياه

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 سبتمبر 2009)

**
* ربلكس خالث ياجودعان *
* عاتى خالث دى وجهات نظر وكل واحد يحاول يثبت وجهه نظره *
* الى ان نتوصل للصح تماما والكل يقتنع*
* الحمد لله انى بطلت مشاركه هههههههههههههههه*
* *
* ربنا يباركك ياماريا يا عثوله*
* ويباركك كليمو بجد*

* هرجع بالرد بعد ما اتمنع بباقى الردود*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكر الأبنة كيريا لدعوتى لهذا الموضوع, وما سأقوله ليس إلا رأى شخصي يقبل الصواب والخطأ

لا يوجد فى الفكر المسيحي قواعد محددة للوصول للملكوت

لا يوجد طريق واحد للوصول للملكوت

فكم من علماء دين هلكوا رغم تعمقهم فى الدراسات اللاهوتية

وكم من بسطاء سبقوا هؤلاء اللاهوتيين

أتذكر قصة عن زيارة رجل دين لأسرة راعي بسيط فى جزيرة معزوله لافتقاده, فأخذ قارب صغير ليصل للجزيرة, ولاقى الرجل وأسرته وتحدث معهم عن السيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس , فوجد الرجل جاهل بكل شئ رغم مسيحيته ولا يعرف شئ ولا يعرف حتى الصلاة الربانية, فسأله: فكيف تصلى إذن؟ فأجاب الرجل ببساطة إنه يقف فى الصباح ويصلى لله ويطلب منه أن يحافظ على أولاده وعلى الماعز التى يرعاها, وفى المساء يقف ويصلى لله ليشكره على رزق يومه, فلم يعجب ذلك رجل الدين وأخذ فى تحفيظ الرجل الصلاة الربانية, ولأن الرجل كان بسيطا فقد أخذ ذلك الأمر مجهودا كبيرا من رجل الدين, وعند الغروب ودعه واستقل القارب عائدا, وبعد أن جدف مسافة ليست بكبيرة, فوجئ بالرجل الصياد يأتى مهرولا سائرا على الماء ويصيح ويكرر عبارة واحدة: ماذا بعد "لتكن مشيئت", فقفل رجل الدين وعاد للجزيرة والرجل خلفه يجرى على الماء, وعندما وصلا الجزيرة عانقه رجل الدين قائلا: ظل على ما أنت فيه, لأنك على الطريق الصحيح

هدفى من هذه القصة أن لكل إنسان قامة تختلف من شخص لأخر, ومن يعرف كثيرا, مطلوب منه الكثير, ومن يعرف قليلا, فمطلوب منه القليل

فقدموا ما لديكم, حتى ولو كانا فلسين كفلسي الأرمله, فأنكم بهذا تقدمون كل ما لديكم, وهو مقبول ومفرح لقلب الله القدوس, ومقبول أكثر مما يقدمه علماء اللاهوت, الذين يقدمون أكثر, لكنه ليس كل ما لديهم

فإن كان الكتاب المقدس هو الذى يقربني من الرب, فهو الطريق, وإن كانت الكتب الروحية هى التى ترفع من قامتى الروحية, فهى إذن الطريق, المهم أن يكون لنا علاقة شخصية بالله, وأن نحفظ الوصية العظمى, ألا وهى:

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ, هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى, والثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ, بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ»)

ومذكور ذلك أيضا فى مر 12
28- فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟».
 29- فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.
 30- وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.
 31- وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ».
 32- فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ.
 33- وَمَحَبَّتُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ الْقَلْبِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْفَهْمِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ النَّفْسِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْقُدْرَةِ وَمَحَبَّةُ الْقَرِيبِ كَالنَّفْسِ هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ».
 34- فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ!.

وسلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل سلام يكون لكم جميعا     *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*


			اشكر الأبنة كيريا لدعوتى لهذا الموضوع, وما سأقوله ليس إلا رأى شخصي يقبل الصواب والخطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


متشكرنيش ابى الحبيب
لكن بجد كنا محتاجين رئيك
والا انا اقتنعت بيه جداااااااااااااااااااااا وحابه اعلق على بعض اجزاء






			فإن كان الكتاب المقدس هو الذى يقربني من الرب, فهو الطريق, وإن كانت الكتب الروحية هى التى ترفع من قامتى الروحية, ف:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو دة الكلام الا حاولت اوصله ومعرفتش اشرحه حضرتك قولته بشكل روعه
اولا الكتاب المقدس رائعلانه غذى النفس وهو الاساس ولكن
الكتب الروحيه هى التى ترفع القامه الروحيه وتثبتنا اكثر واكثر 
وبدونها ممكن نكون حافظين الانجيل بجد
لكن مشمتعزيين قوى
زى ما قولت
تقرا كتاب 1000 صفحه
ولا تشوفه بس على شكل فيلم مشوق؟
هكذا الانجيل والكتب الروحيه
فالفيلم مستمد من الكتاب بطريقه ابسط
وهكذا الكتب الروحيه لها طبع خاص بالنفوس
خاصا لما تسمع شهاده حد
او قريت معجزة 
طب ما كلنا قرينا معجزة اشباع الجموع بخمس خبزات وسمكتين
فى الانجيل وعديت علينا وعاتى 
وكلنا قرينا عن اقامه ابن ارمله نايين ولعازر

لكن لو جيبنا كتب روحيه بتتامل فيه
هنلاقى حاجات كتير ومعانى اعلى تخلى الواحد يبكى من قوة يسوع
وحنيته وطيبه قلبه

فكلتا الحالات 
الكتب الروحيه فيها وصايا الله وكلامه فلا تختلف عن الانجيل 


كمثال::::

انا قريت ايه بتقول لا تخف لانى معك لا تتلف لانى الهك

فرحت جداااااااااااااااااا واتعزيت 

جيت فكتاب لجويس ماير وقريت لا للخوف
الكتاب تقريبا 50 صفحه او 70 مشفاكرة

معرفش ازاى خلصته قرايه بس كان شارح الايه وجاب لها ايات تانيه مرتبطه بيها وقصص وحاجات بجد روعه
عزتنى وخلتنمى ابكى وخلتنى اقوم كماناصلى اشكر ربنا 

يبقى الكتب الروحيه هى مبسطه ومعزيه وتغزى القامه الروحيه فهى ليست باقل اهميه من الانجيل ولكن 
فى اناس يعتبرونها وسيلتهم وفى اناس اخرون يعتبرون الانجيل

اتذكر كلامى مع المحاور استيفن لما قولتله الانجيل واللاهوت صعب وكدة لكن القصص الروحيه
هى الا بتوصلنى لربنا فقالى دة بالنسبالك لكن بالنسبالى انا لما اتعمق بالانجيل وادرس هيقربمنى لربنا اكتر


معلش طولت عليكم

لكنى وصلت لنقطه قالها ابى الحبيب والاخ المبارك صوت صارخ

هو كل انسان وحسب طريقه وصوله لربنا

كما مثال اخير 

داود النبى لما رقص امام تابوت العهد احتقرته زوجته ميكال بقلبها
هو لم يخطأ بل عبر عن فرحته وشكرة لله بهذه الطريقه البسيطه
وان اعتبرتها ميكال خطا فالله عاقبها فلا تنجب الى مماتها

فهو حسب الانسان وطريقه قبوله لكلمه الله





			هى إذن الطريق, المهم أن يكون لنا علاقة شخصية بالله, وأن نحفظ الوصية العظمى, ألا وهى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو دة الا حبيت اختم بيه كلامى اهم شئ علاقتك برنا هتبقى ازاى وهتوصله ازاى حتىلو بابسط الطرق

زى القصه الا حكى بيها ابى الحبيب صوت صارخ

اسفه للتطويل صدعتكم

اذكرونى بصلواتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك قصة اخرى اخي صوت صارخ

من المعلوم باننا يجب ان نكون صائمين قبل المناولة من المساء 

عن الطعام..

رعية من الرعايا المسيحية اشتكت للاسقف بان كاهن البلدة
يتناول القربان المقداس وهو  ليس بصائم عن الطعام..
هنا الاسقف احب مراقبته فطلب من الكاهن ان يدعوه  لقضاء
ليلة بضيافته..
في الصباح تناول الاب طعامه كالمعتاد وبنفس الوقت الاسقف كان يراقبه من ثقب الباب
المهم ..نزل الاثنين ليقيموا الذبيحة الالهية الصباحية..
هنا طبعا يجب على الكاهن ان يرتدي الثياب المختصة بالقداس
ويذكر  هنا بانه كان يوجد نافذة صغيرة في اعلى حائط المذبح..وكان نور الشمس 
ينفذ منها الى الداخل كل صباح..
ابتداء الكاهن والاسقف بتغيير ملابسهما

فما كان من الكاهن الطيب القلب الا ان رمى الثياب التي خلعها عنه الى الطاولة
كل هذا والاسقف يراقب الكاهن كيف سيتناول جسد الرب ..وهو ليس بصائم..

المهم الثاب بعد ان رماها الكاهن استقرت قبل ان تصل الى الطاولة على نور الشمس
وبقيت هكذا الى نهاية القداس..
هنا الاسقف اصيب بالذهول ولم يتكلم باي كلمة انما

 توجه  الى اهل القرية وقال لهم بان كاهنكم قديس ..لا تسألوني لماذا؟؟لا اعرف..

ملاحظة..

 اتضح بان الكاهن يجب عليه ان يأخذ عدة انواع من الادوية صباحا

 ومن الخطر على المعدة اخذها من غير تناول الطعام..

سلام المسيح معكم ..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال جميل ومهم 
طبعا الكتاب المقدس أولاوهو الأهم
ثم بعد ذلك  الكتب الروحية​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مارثا انتى اقرى حبيبتى الرودو عشان تفهمى وجهات النظر  الايجابه 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى وانتظر منك قراءه التعليقات *


----------



## Twin (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي كليمو*


كليمو قال:


> الله عليك يا توين
> 
> يابني الواحد بيبقى داخل الثقافة عندي هناك ومبتدىء بالقسم..هو ممكن يكون مبارك..
> 
> ...



 *طبعا هزار..ونتمنى ان تشاركنا الحوار مستقبلا..*
*ههههههههههه*
*كل دة هزار * ​


كليمو قال:


> الظاهر ها يطول..


 
*لا مش هيطول الا في حاجة واحدة أني أقراه كله بردود الأخوة الأحباء ...........
وطبعاً علشان التوفير لخصلي فكرتك في رساله خاصة أو ع العام وهرد *

*وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اكيد اخي توين

بنتشرف بمحاورة اساتذة مثلكم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله توين هيقول رئيه
هيييييييه سنتظرك يا توين انشاءالله لاخر العمر
وراك ورااااااااك هجوووووم 
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## agaphy (8 سبتمبر 2009)

إخوتى الاحباء 
سلام الرب يسوع معكم 
  قراءة الكتاب المقدس هى الاساس لاى كتاب روحى ولكن يإخوتى أحب ان أوجه نظركم ان هناك قراءة عشوائية (ودى بنحس ان احنا مش فاهمين ) وقراءة تأملية (يعنى بنقراء الايات بهدوء وتركيز ولامانع من تكرار القراءة للآية أكثر من مرة ) أليس فى كلام الرب مشتهاك  ... يأتى بعد ذلك الكتب الروحية وسير القديسين 
أما بالنسبة لمشاهدة الافلام والقصص المسجلة فهذا من أجل الاطفال والذين لم ينالو قسطا من التعليم
سامحونى على الاطالة لكنى اختبرت القراءة التأملية فماأروعها أن تقراء كلام الرب وتتخيلهاأمامك (جرب _ جربى) الرب يعطيكم نعمة وبركة 
أخوكم فى المسيح agaphy


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2009)

agaphy

شكرا  لأبداء رأيك الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح
انا كنت عايز اقول راى شخصى عن تجربه
انا مش شايف افضليه هو الموضوع بالنسبه لى بالظبط زى اكنى بابنى سور ( حياتى الروحيه ) 
والكتاب المقدس هو الحجاره بتاع البنايه والكتب الروحيه هى الملاط او الاسمنت بتاع المحاره اللى بيسد الثغرات
وبيثبت الحجاره ببعض  ( معلش المثل على قد مستوى ثقافتى سامحو جهلى )
فانا لما اقراء الكتاب المقدس بحس بسلام داخلى وحضور ربنا وكل مره اقراه احس انه جديد على واقرب من ربنا اكتر
ولما اقراء الكتب الروحيه بتكشفلى اكتر عن ربنا وعمله معايا وبحس بنفس السلام الداخلى
بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا وردود جميله ربنا يبارككم بس انا حبيت اقول رايى
وشكرا
+++


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

samir_yd

كل الشكر لمورورك

ولأبداء رأيك اخي سمير

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

